# WTB Smith & Wesson 500 Mag



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

like the title says,, i want a big hand gun,, im sure some one out there has one for sale,,


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good lord my friend what a cannon... Mrs Penny won't be target practicing with that one.....it's $2.75 a pop, but it's one helluva pop:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Good lord my friend what a cannon... Mrs Penny won't be target practicing with that one.....it's $2.75 a pop, but it's one helluva pop:thumbsup::thumbsup:


$2.75 a pop sounds cheap. I think most of my ammo is about $3.25 to $3.50 a pop


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Not overcompensating there are we Kenny?


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

You can not have a limp wrist to shoot this thing


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Nice gun


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you researched out the 460 S & W ?
Got a little more reach out.
Good luck
bib:thumbup:


----------

